
Apply HN: Edtrics -Intelligent Education - JFB_adams
Students and teachers around the world are all left missing the largest part of the educational equation. A standard for betterment. The edtrics educational platform is aiming to change the way students and teachers, set their benchmarks, develop individual optimal learning&#x2F;teaching strategies, change student learning from a linear learning cycle (step A, B, C...ect) to a quadratic learning cycle(step A, BC, CDE, EFGHI...ect).<p>We set out to do this to help three main groups, students, teachers, and parents.<p>Students have always just been given various workloads based on the combination of classes. The question we are answering is how do we increase the intellectual workload without increasing stress. We are doing this by using our application to pinpoint, “golden habits.” Every student learns differently, we are helping to shed some light on what is highly successful on an individual student basis. Then prompting replication across an array of factors. We are also hoping to profile students learning strategies into groups to suggest teachers with similar teaching strategies. We are not just looking at the “big picture analytics”, we are analysing from micro to macro.<p>Teachers have a ridiculously stressful job at times, when students aren’t improving, learning, or maintaining focus. We hope to remove the grey area with insight analytics to teaching strategies and overall learning outcomes. A platform to teach the teachers. We hope to connect a vast network of educational professionals and give new and old teachers alike different strategy insights that worked in other related fields.<p>Students learn better, Teachers are more effective educators, and parents know what&#x27;s happening every step of the way.<p>I’ve left quite a bit out but my name is Josh. I’m the CTO and am building the platform solo, I’d love to get some cool tech questions, although I won&#x27;t be outlining our black box algo, everything else is fair game, cheers.
======
buss
I don't understand how you're going to measure and duplicate effective
learning strategies.

What is a better metric for learning than the student's grade? How will you
improve on it? How will you give the teacher the feedback they need to improve
the student's outcome?

~~~
JFB_adams
Thanks for the question buss!

Duplication and measurement of learning strategies comes from a few different
metrics, with a combination of data and meta data. Mainly being individual
student metrics (grades, attendance, assignments turned in on time, ect). We
then use a training group of assignment variables that teachers can include
into there class structure. (group assignments, instead of asking students to
make flash cards give them flash cards to study with, timed in class
assignments, ect). Its using additional variables to measure stability,
failure likelihood, and projected difficulty levels. Our goal is within the
first 6 months after launch we can provide the teachers with tools to create
assignment convertors based on learning styles.

We hope to improve on indv student grades by getting micro with it and
measuring the output variables. (difficulty, stability, indv student
metrics(grades)).

Teacher feedback is macro class view, with micro error markers for "problem
students." Our AI will be using predictive analytics to project future
assignment scores and the aggregate assignment connection weight. Tailoring
learning style to the testing group mean (class). Pointing to problem areas
for the class that are critical for future assignments/quizes/tests.

